# Hilfe beim Aufbau eines Zaskar benötigt



## cbk (28. April 2013)

Moin,
ich brauche Eure Hilfe beim Aufbau meines Bikes.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich mir Stück für Stück die Teile fürs Zaskar zusammengesucht und will es nun so langsam aufbauen, einige Teile fehlen leider noch.

Also,
bereits vorhanden sind:


GT Zaskar Rahmen 18" 20th Anniversary
Federgabel: Magura Odur MO 100T (die mit Stahlfeder und Ölbaddämpfung, will einfach eine sehr langlebige Gabel haben und bin da mit der Luft/Öl Gabel bei meinem rts auf die Nase gefallen)
Easton Laufräder in 26", oder genauer: 559x17c für Scheibenbremsen (und nur für Scheibenbremsen)
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Plus in 35x559
eine komplette Shimano deore xt Schaltung

Was mir noch fehlt und wo ich nicht weiter komme:

Welcher Steuersatz paßt da?
Welche Scheibenbremse kommt aufs Rad?


Das Rad soll nicht ins Schwere Gelände sondern für Schotter-Waldwege und so genutzt werden.

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## cbk (28. April 2013)

Also konkret:

Würde so ein integrierter Steuersatz hier passen?
--> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/ritchey/ritchey-steuersatz-wcs-drop-in-is-10-mm.html,a14162

Oder brauche ich so einen?
--> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/ritchey/ritchey-steuersatz-comp-v2-logic-ec.html,a15948

Ich habe da nur so dunkel in Erinnerung, daß da je nach Rahmen nicht alle Steuersätze passen. Die Gabel hat einen 1 1/8 Zoll-Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. April 2013)

Erstmal viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Du benötigst einen vollintegrierten Steuersatz. Der erst genannte Steuersatz sollte passen. Aber auch hier gibt es Unterschiede. Ich finde in der Stadler-Beschreibung finde ich leider keine Winkelangaben.


----------



## cbk (29. April 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Erstmal viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Du benötigst einen vollintegrierten Steuersatz. Der erst genannte Steuersatz sollte passen. *Aber auch hier gibt es Unterschiede.* Ich finde in der Stadler-Beschreibung finde ich leider keine Winkelangaben.



Genau das meine ich.
Ich finde am Rahmen nämlich auch keine Angaben zum Steuersatz. Also welchen ich da brauche.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. April 2013)

Hi,

also genau deswegen h.... ich ich vollintegrierte Steuersätze. Außer gutem Aussehen können die nix......

Am besten ist IMMER messen!!! Dann ab in den Radladen oder ans Telefon und den Verkäufer am Steuersatz gegenmessen lassen.

Standards findest Du hier, ziemlicher Wust das Ganze:

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/...et-identification-and-specification-guide.pdf

Viel Erfolg!!!

peru


----------



## Mr.Worf (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo Gt`ler,
ich habe die gleiche Frage, bezüglich des Steuersatzes!?
Besitze auch nen "20 Anny"
Überlege, ob ich ihn endlich aufbauen möchte.

*Oder hätte jemand interesse ihn käuflich zu erwerben???* 

Könnte man, bzw gibt es einen Steuersatz für tapered?
Oder ist der Einbau einer solchen Gabel nicht möglich.
Wieviel, oder auch wenig Federweg empfehlt ihr für das Zaskar?  80,100 oder 120mm.
120er tapered habe ich, die ich gerne aus kostengründen verwenden würde.
Danke für Antworten,
Mr.Worf


----------



## Mailman80 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich habe gerade mein 20th Anniversary fertig aufgebaut. Der Steuersatz ist von Cane Creek, es war nach zahlreinen Einbautests der einzige, der wirklich gepasst hat. 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## ben2808 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi, gibts Bilder vom Aufbau?


----------



## Mailman80 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich werde einmal versuchen ein paar Bilder reinzuhängen. Bin noch ganz frisch und hab noch nicht raus wie ich das am besten mache...vielleicht hat einer nen guten Tip.

Tapered geht nicht, habe eine 1 1/8 Fox Float mit 100 mm Federweg. Passt perfekt.

Ich bin jetzt 33 und hatte schon in den Neunzigern nen Kumpel der nen Zaskar LE hatte. Seither war das Kult für mich. Hatte viele Jahre lang Scott und Corratec Bikes bis ich die Möglichkeit hatte einen Zaskar zu bekommen. Ich wollte unbedingt einen Alu-polierten und kein Carbon-Teil im Alu Fake Look 

Den Zaskar habe ich funktionsmäßig aufgebaut, da ich Ihn viel und heftig fahren möchte...paar Fakten:
Gabel: Fox Float 100 mm aus 2012
Laufräder: DT Swiss
Reifen: Racing Ralph
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Sattel: Flite SLR
Antrieb und Bremsen: Komplette Deore XT 2013 

Sobal ich die ideale Steuerrohrlänge rausgefunden habe werde ich die Gabel einkürzen.

Bin bereits gefragt worden ob ich das Ding wieder verkaufen würde....Gebot: 3500,- Euro...NO WAY

Hatte die ersten "Ausritte" und bin begeistert, brutal strammer Hinterbau und deutliche Umsetzung der Pedalbewegung in Vortrieb.

Der polierte Rahmen benötigt halt neben der regelmäßigen Reinigung auch ab und zu einmal eine Politur mit NevrDull.
Der Rahmen war schon etwas angelaufen (lag einige Jahre im Karton) aber nach dem Polieren schaut er wie neu aus. Gesamtgewicht: 9,2 Kilo

Gruß

Markus


----------



## DocChill (16. Oktober 2013)

...mmmh, hab' den Thread erst gerade entdeckt - also bei meinem "20th Anni" habe ich einen vollintegrierten Cane Creek 40, IS41, kurzer Aufbau, 1 1/8", 36 x 45°, in schwarz gewählt (bezogen über HiBike). Habe wirklich ewig gebraucht, was passendes zu finden, da mir niemand (nicht mal der GT Vertrieb in den Niederlanden!) die entsprechenden Winkelangaben (s. o.) sagen konnte !

Sollte ich mal viel Zeit haben (das kann also noch dauern!), folgen Fotos vom Aufbau... .

Beste Grüße,
der Daniel


----------



## Mr.Worf (21. Oktober 2013)

*Joo Gt´ler.....
Ich habe jetzt fast alle Teile zusammen. Und deshalb kommt er endlich von der Wohnzimmerwand! 

Meine Maus freut es....*
*Weiß gar nicht, was sie hatte, ich fands geil über dem Sofa.
Weiber halt.... *
*Danke für den guten Tipp mit dem Steuersatz....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (21. Oktober 2013)

Was für eine geile Idee  *nachmachenmuss*


----------



## Mr.Worf (29. Oktober 2013)

svenundjenny schrieb:


> Was für eine geile Idee  *nachmachenmuss*



*Ja  jetzt ist er aus dem "Rahmen" raus und hängt im Montageständer.
Die ersten Teile sind montiert! Unter anderen eine Fox F100 RL.
Gruß....*


----------



## elBarto13 (18. September 2017)

Hallo, hab das Forum gerade entdeckt!
Ich bin auch gerade dabei meinen Jugendtraum - ein Zaskar zu haben - aufzubauen.
Ich habe mir einen Zaskar Jubiläumsrahmen ergattern können.

Bitte ist der Steuersatz bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich?
Wäre der hier richtig?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ies-is41-steuersatz-integriert-/rp-prod115634

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Mr.Worf (19. September 2017)

Jupp, der ist goldrichtig.... 
Habe den damals auch verwendet.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## elBarto13 (20. September 2017)

Super! Vielen herzlichen Dank für Antwort.

Wenn der Aufbau irgendwann mal fertig ist, werde ich gerne Bilder zeigen!

LG,
Philipp


----------



## elBarto13 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

darf ich nochmal um Hilfe bitten? Ich bin mir unsicher beim inneren Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Meine Messung hat Werte zwischen 31,3 und 31,5 ergeben. Ich würde gerne wissen, welchen  Durchmesser ich für die richtige Sattelstütze brauche.

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Unterstützung gleich im Voraus!

LG, Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. Oktober 2017)

31,6


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## elBarto13 (16. Oktober 2017)

Oje, nachdem ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ich kein Sondermodell in Bezug auf die Sattelstütze habe, dann dürfte ich mich ja ordentlich vermessen haben!
Danke für die prompte Antwort.

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Baustahlrider (2. November 2017)

So nun geht es bei meiner „Baustelle“ nun auch vorwärts. Damit ich damit in 2018 in Amorbach teilnehmen kann... 
Es kommen fast täglich neue Teile dazu. Nur schade dass auf den Fotos das Neongelb nicht rausgekommen ist.


----------



## ExoDus (20. November 2017)

Hmm sieht doch anständig nach Neongelb aus! [emoji23]


----------



## epic2006 (4. Dezember 2017)

Neon ist immer gut

Gruß, Gerrit


----------

